

Show HN: I am bored of pixel art so I'm making my video game with wool. - kenamarit
http://www.ohmy.me/voyager

======
jws
The concept reminds me of Platypus, a side scroller from olden days.

The author all the elements from modeling clay, aka plasticine, but lost most
of his clay in an apartment fire and ended up mushing all the colors together
in one ugly grey blob to make enough to make one model at a time, photograph
it, and the color it in software.

As time consuming as that sounds, I'm sure my children and I spent more time
enjoying it.

Some pictures: <http://www.officialplatypusgame.co.uk/media.asp>

The story of the fire: <http://www.squashysoftware.com/makingplatypus2.php>

~~~
reitzensteinm
When I was a teenager, I was hired to port Platypus to the Mac. It is, by far,
the most incomprehensible code base I've ever worked on.

It consisted of just one big 15,000 line file, containing three functions.
Logic was driven by gotos and global arrays.

I couldn't make sense of any of it, so the source had to be treated as a black
box to which wrapper layers were applied.

It always amazed me how much Anthony persevered to make the game fantastic. He
couldn't program very well (and was the first to admit it), but it never
stopped him from doing a better job of the game than most programmers I know
would have - polished and bug free.

That was quite a source of inspiration for me - I've since spent the last
seven years making games full time at my own companies, with much the same
Just Get It Done attitude.

I'm really looking forward to his next game, Cletus. Cool guy.

------
ddt
Reminds me a lot of the ripped-paper style of And Yet It Moves.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QLp7q18iZk>

------
jianshen
I love this.

Needlefelting is a loooong time consuming process but you get some amazing
results. Folks should check out woolbuddy.com for inspiration.

~~~
kenamarit
Thanks, and the woolbuddy.com dude is amazing! Saw him and his giant
needlefelted creatures at the Maker Faire a couple years ago.

------
trotsky
The aesthetics are bloody awesome! I don't know what to make of the gameplay
from the video but the vibe is spot on. You should collect email addresses
somewhere, I'd love to hear when it's ready.

~~~
kenamarit
Definitely, great idea. I'll add some sort of email sign up widget to the
website, thanks!

------
calydon
Reminds me a bit of the plasticene game, Creachi. Same musical feel too.

<http://dougburnett.com/game/creachi/>

------
Zakuzaa
Reminds me of LittleBigPlanet.

------
Mz
Fwiw: I am on an android and can't get it to play, which is a shame because I
would really like to see it. My mom sews beautifully. I have an aunt who
crochets, etc. I would love to see this.

~~~
kenamarit
I actually use a Galaxy Nexus myself, but I decided to switch from Corona SDK
(cross platform) to objective-C and cocos2d! I guess ideally I intend for it
to be played on the iPad, but I definitely want to port to Android when I'm
done!

~~~
gcheong
Not sure if it's ready but maybe have a look at cocos2d-x?
<http://www.cocos2d-x.org/projects/cocos2d-x/wiki>

------
knowaveragejoe
Looks very interesting - but please, some audio, anything. I hope this isn't
the final cut.

